# First time grower with very fast flowering bagseed...when?



## Wolfie (Feb 4, 2009)

First time closet grow, threw in 2 bagseeds 11 days after my main intended crop, and one of them got huge. It started to flower right after the light switch...it's light years ahead of the others on flowering speed and bud build up, and I have no idea when to harvest. It's been 40 days since I switched to 12/12, waiting on a microscope...any idea when this girl will be ready? Alot of orange hairs now..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2009)

need pics of the leaves too. nice bagseed cola :hubba:
Going by the hairs is the last thing i'd go by. I've had em turn almost dead looking but the trichs turned later. had em white haired and be ready too.
All in the trichs


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice Bro.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanx, this is as close as I can get...


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2009)

didn't mean a close up the the buds...even tho i love looking at bud porn 
need a whole plant shot if ya can get one. Lets us know if its a sat dom or indy dom which helps geuss the finish time.


----------



## Lucy Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

If it's only been 40 days since the 12/12 flip,it's highly unlikely she has fully ripened yet.Get yourself a scope within the next few days and check the glands then.I usually aim for approx. 20% amber-75-80% cloudy-0-5% clear but I often let the amber percentage go somewhat higher if I am trying to accentuate certain properties.e.g. in a potent indica I use for sleep


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll see what I can do about a full plant shot today...according to everyone here, it looks like a Indica, here's a thread on it 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=391721#post391721


----------

